# 4th Annual Knob Noster Amateur Wine Making Competition



## Amanda660 (Feb 15, 2020)

Consider entering a bottle or two  If you love the B-2 our medals are kinda cool


----------



## Chuck E (Feb 15, 2020)

@cmason1957 Are you entered in this?


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 16, 2020)

Chuck E said:


> @cmason1957 Are you entered in this?


Not yet, but I have heard good things about this competition.


----------

